# Penalty for working illegally



## Esther12 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,

I cannot find a trustworthy source online on the penalty for being caught working illegally in Egypt, so I was wondering if any of you would know the answer to this question.

I assume that both the employer and employee must be penalised. Is this true and if yes what is the exact penalty for the employee?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, they could deport you.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Esther12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I cannot find a trustworthy source online on the penalty for being caught working illegally in Egypt, so I was wondering if any of you would know the answer to this question.
> 
> ...


Well a few years ago in Hurghada it was common practice...and as work visas are expensive it was cheaper for the employer to pay the backsheesh to the police if someone was caught....wouldn't like to say if the same would happen now though...as for definate trustworthy advice....forget it as egypt works very much on a day to day basis ie what is the rule today might be totally different tomorrow.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know what the Egyptian law says on this but deporting you is probably not the worst that can happen to you if you get caught breaking the law in Egypt


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

My wife who is egyption,asked my brother-in-law who is a lawyer here.According to him they would deport you if caught...well I guess thats what their suppose to do.


----------



## Esther12 (Jul 21, 2013)

My friend who is working illegally is afraid that she will have to pay a fine (some huge amount of money she even does not have) or to be jailed. If it is only deportation, it is ok i guess. That is a common practice in every country. I do not know what to advise her, so I wanted to know what she is risking to be faced with if caught. Since I am new to the country, I do not know if it is common to work illegally here or no. It is up to everyone to decide and face the consequences if caught I guess. Thnx for your replies.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Deportation. Forfeiture of deposits on flats, etc. Sometimes it is the employer who reports the person who is working illegally.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

you would be held in a detention center before deporting and I know from first hand experience these are not nice places.


----------

